# Sarvey's first bathroom visit.



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, that went better than expected. Decided to clean up the bathroom so he can join me in there while I get ready in the morning. He sat on the window sill and watched the whole time, and didn't move. I put him on my arm and bought him closer to the water, but scratched his way up my arm to be safe. What a cutie. Must get him a perch, so he can get closer if he wants. (Those little claws hurt!)


----------



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh that's so cute, what can you do about long claws?


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm not sure, I haven't thought about it. I just assumed they need them sharp to hang onto perches, not needed so much to hang onto me. Ouch. Oh your the other Adelaidean. Hiya.


----------



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes I am hello  yeah it hurts my buddy loves sitting on my shoulder and it hurts me on the way up their haha


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so cute.  My three sit in the bathroom and preen themselves while I'm getting ready for work in the mornings. And Bell LOVES being blasted with the hairdryer (on a cool setting of course). Funny little things.


----------



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

My Tre' follows me into the bathroom, won't go into the water but demands to be on the curtain when I shower! If I don't bring him, he just sits in my room and yells!

as for sharp nails- I trim them every couple months


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Noki hated water when I first got her, so I bought a soap dish with a super grippy suction cup on the back and stuck it to the shower wall. I started putting millet in there and let her munch while I showered, and eventually she started to like being in there. She loves taking showers now. I think this is it:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=111580


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, he got a little moody with me this morning, actually still ignoring me now... I slept in, so didn't get a chance to have breakfast with him and just wanted a quick shower... Maybe I'll have another one later, so he can join me. Good idea about the soap dish.


----------



## jessdavies (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha so you just cut them with nail clippers? Cause buddies are really long.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

what can you do about long claws?
---------------------------------------------

What you can do is to use a nail clippers and clip off just the tips of the nails. This will blunt the tips so that they don't feel so sharp.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Be prepared with some Kwik stop just in case you cut too far. You can normally see the vein in the nail and you can often stop bleeding just by putting some pressure with a towel. 
Speaking of nail trims ... Abby is young and has never had her nails clipped until this past weekend. When we trimmed her we cut only the slightest bit off and she bled on every single toe. We were surprised since we didn't see the blood line coming out that far. If we continue trimming it a little every few days will the blood line recede? It can't be hurting her since it didn't even phase her when we hit the blood. But I feel so bad watching her bleed even if it does stop really quickly.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

That just happened to us when we clipped Jester's nails. Every single one bled - I felt sooooo bad but he seemed more offended at the idea of me using quik stop on him than me actually clipping them in the first place. He didn't act like it hurt, he just got mad because of the quik stop.


----------



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep, nail clippers... they don't like it of course, they bite pretty hard- so I use a towel to save my hand. Just make sure if you're holding them that you hold gently around the neck, not the body- that would restrict their breathing. Or just have an experienced person do it! I have a little bird shop nearby that does nail clips for $5.00
many websites will walk you through it.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Our vet suggested suture scissors which have one straight blade and one blade with a rounded out portion. Here's a picture of one. A friend of mine is a doctor and was able to get me a pair but I think anyone can buy them online (for example at the linked site). The vet said that nail clippers pinch the nail which may be uncomfortable for the bird while the suture scissors do not pinch; it trims it more cleanly.


----------

